# Riding mower will not start



## The Jeep Driver (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm not a mechanic, I have limited knowledge of engines!

I have a Wheel Horse 417-A, with a Kohler engine. It ran fine when I mowed last week. I sprayed the mower and engine off when I was finished and parked it in the garage. That was the first time I'd done that since purchasing it used last year. I don't know if that is what is causing the issue, but here is what is happening....

Engine cranks over, but will not start. I pulled one of the two spark plugs, put my thumb over the hole, and cranked it; I have compression. Put a little gas into the plug hole, reinserted plug, tried to start, nothing. 

Pulled plug, attached wire, set plug on metal, cranked, no spark. Repeated this process with other plug, no spark. I don't know how to test the ignition module(?) if that is what it is called; looks like a coil to me.... any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Moisture under the coil plug is preventing the Coil from sending voltage to the plugs.


----------



## The Jeep Driver (Feb 24, 2014)

sublime2 said:


> Moisture under the coil plug is preventing the Coil from sending voltage to the plugs.


OK.... I took both wires off and sprayed a product called 'Wire Dryer' on both ends of each, into the coil/ignition module, and on top of the plug... left to dry while I push mowed as much of the lawn I could before it got dark.... still will not start.


----------



## The Jeep Driver (Feb 24, 2014)

I just realized I posted this in Automotive, I'm sorry!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I always think of this when I hear someone talk about a mower not starting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-tCIRJH9p0&feature=kp

Check the pick up on the coil.


----------

